# Monkey and her monkey



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We have had this toy stashed because I thought they would tear it apart. I thought it was a monkey but maybe it's not. Willow feel in love. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So cute I see she is on the table again Love the last one she looks dreamy that is the look that Molly can't do


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh a lovely real cuddle there, bless.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> So cute I see she is on the table again Love the last one she looks dreamy that is the look that Molly can't do


I know I keep saying I'm going to break her of it...... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh cute!! It looks a bit catlike.. A catmonkey?!

I think Willow is wise on the table! Just in case you ever do introduce number 3... She might need a Willow hideout!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake wanted to be seen too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Jake wanted to be seen too
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Look at jakes gorgeous eyes!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

ok this is it I promise

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I think a sign that Willow needs a little puppy monkey she can cuddle up with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> ok this is it I promise
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Gorgeous again!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I find it funny that all of you apologize for posting multiple photos of your own dogs and then many of us spend hours searching on here hopefully hoping people will post more pictures of their amazingly cute dogs....DON'T APOLOGIZE! We love the photos! Post more photos! Post all you want! Post old ones, new ones, repeat one, silly ones, mundane ones, WE LOVE THEM ALL! (at least I do!)


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Jake wanted to be seen too
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Aww Jake with his sultry look love him I want him


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I find it funny that all of you apologize for posting multiple photos of your own dogs and then many of us spend hours searching on here hopefully hoping people will post more pictures of their amazingly cute dogs....DON'T APOLOGIZE! We love the photos! Post more photos! Post all you want! Post old ones, new ones, repeat one, silly ones, mundane ones, WE LOVE THEM ALL! (at least I do!)


I do too. I love when people post pictures but I feel like I post way more than most 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> ok this is it I promise
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That second picture is absolutely perfect I love it! So super cute!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think I'm guilty of posting lots of pics!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I know I keep saying I'm going to break her of it......
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Never - willow is a born and bred table dweller xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I think I'm guilty of posting lots of pics!


Change this to "I think I should win the award for providing the most joy to the rest of you!" 

:iagree: although there are a few of others who are close runner ups!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I think I'm guilty of posting lots of pics!


Your Not guilty, to be guilty you have to of done something wrong....
To share gorgeous pics of Lola & nina is far from wrong x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I admit I do post too many pictures but I love pics of other poo's there can never be too many!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I admit I do post too many pictures but I love pics of other poo's there can never be too many!


Exactly - how can you post too many when there is never enough!? X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love all the pictures 

Is Jake having a happier day?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Love all the pictures
> 
> Is Jake having a happier day?


He got really sick this morning. He seems better now.
Maybe he just wasn't feeling well yesterday.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> He got really sick this morning. He seems better now.
> Maybe he just wasn't feeling well yesterday.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Poor poor jake. What's he been up to or scoffing that he shouldn't?? 
I hope he's ok?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> He got really sick this morning. He seems better now.
> Maybe he just wasn't feeling well yesterday.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Poor baby hug him for me:hug::hug: and Molly so double that hug will ya!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Poor poor jake. What's he been up to or scoffing that he shouldn't??
> I hope he's ok?


Not sure what it was. I was down doing laundry and he had the runs. I just wish he could stay in one place. It started at the cellar door, poor man was looking for me, and went down and around the corner. 
At least i was forced to wash the floors


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Not sure what it was. I was down doing laundry and he had the runs. I just wish he could stay in one place. It started at the cellar door, poor man was looking for me, and went down and around the corner.
> At least i was forced to wash the floors


Oh  haha - I'm not laughing at poorly jake, just poor poorly jake leaving a good trail so you knew he was letting you know he wasn't well ! X
Poor jake - don't you just love our poos poos!!!
I hope he is ok now x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh  haha - I'm not laughing at poorly jake, just poor poorly jake leaving a good trail so you knew he was letting you know he wasn't well ! X
> Poor jake - don't you just love our poos poos!!!
> I hope he is ok now x


He seems better. It didn't happen again but boy the smell. 
At least Willow has the decency to leave it all in one place.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> He seems better. It didn't happen again but boy the smell.
> At least Willow has the decency to leave it all in one place.


Oh - that made me laugh, willow just chooses a step and that's it!
Jake chooses a route to follow through several rooms, doorways, around corners - spread the "poo" love xx


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Haha oh poo love! Glad Jakey monkey is feeling better, maybe Willow could share her cat-monkey with him xx


----------

